# FW800 to FW400 adapter or cable



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey everyone,

It looks like the FW400 port on my PowerBook has gone belly up. The FW800 bus is appearing in my System Profiler but the FW400 is not. I need to backup using my FW400 external HD before I send the PB in for service. Any locals carry an adapter or cable that will allow me to use my FW400 external drive on my FW800 port.

There was one on eBay for $8.99 plus $12 shipping but the seller only has a one star rating. 

Sonnet carries an adapter for $14.99 plus shipping.

I was hoping I could get one locally (Canada) by mail or pick-up although mail would be easier.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I was poking around Apple Yorkdale the other day and I saw one on the shelf, but really can't remember the price. It wasn't an Apple cable, Belkin, I think, but not sure.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Is it one of these?

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProdList&cmd=pl&id=CA.74

One of their locations is Pacific Mall in Markham.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Is it one of these?
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProdList&cmd=pl&id=CA.74
> 
> One of their locations is Pacific Mall in Markham.


No those are all standard FW400 cables. The 800 to 400 should be a 9 pin to 6 pin I think.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I bought mine from OWC in the states but it was along with an order with an enclosure.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

$3.82 with free shipping from Hong Kong.

DealExtreme: $3.82 1394 9-Pin Female to 6-Pin Male Adapter Convertor


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

If your able to come to the Etobicoke area I could loan you mine.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Chimpur said:


> If your able to come to the Etobicoke area I could loan you mine.


I'm sure he's managed to find one in the last 5 years provided he still has the Powerbook.
_(look at the date of the original post)_

...and congratulations to gmark for having an uncanny memory and searching skills.:clap:


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Oooops lol!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

kps said:


> ...and congratulations to gmark for having an uncanny memory and searching skills.:clap:


Hey, I needed one now (FW400 on my cable box and FW800 on my Mac Mini) so I Googled and lo and behold, an ehMac thread on the topic. So I thought I'd update it with this new cheap option.

Pretty handy to have in any case. So order one for your toolkit.


----------

